# Choice of fat and ratio for venison?



## tanthetoolman (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm sure this has been touched on before, but I'm grinding up my deer this weekend and have a few questions. What type of fat should I cut in (Pork fat, bacon pieces and ends, or just cut in ground pork or beef) and What ratio should I stick too?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 9, 2016)

TanTheToolMan said:


> I'm sure this has been touched on before, but I'm grinding up my deer this weekend and have a few questions. What type of fat should I cut in (Pork fat, bacon pieces and ends, or just cut in ground pork or beef) and What ratio should I stick too?
> Pork butt either 80-20 or 60-40 have to see what you like.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 9, 2016)

If your using strictly pork butt. Try 60-40. 3lbs of venison to 2lbs of butt


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2016)

More answers on your other Question Thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255334/newb-venison-question#post_1638521

Bear


----------



## sleeper (Dec 14, 2016)

I use whatever kind of bacon I find a good deal on at the store and then grind it at 1 or 2 lbs bacon to 10 lbs meat.  And I double grind.


----------

